# wheels for a 2016 Cruze Limited LS



## CruZ3lT (Apr 19, 2016)

Fm-wheels.com

They can re drill rims to match our crappy bolt pattern. I just purchased a tire and wheel package.


----------



## cruzerz25 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you this page is vary helpful


----------

